# My setup



## fusseli

Here's my living room, 70/30 split between music and movies.

Onkyo TX-NR818, 5.1 bi-Amped on the mains (2x 135W/ch), Audyssey XT 32
The Monkey Coffins
The RS150Ti MTM
Paradigm Atom V2 surrounds (either side of couch)
Stereo Integrity SI 18 D4 in 4cuft sealed with Linkwitz Transform via iNuke NU3000dsp
Xbox 360 Pro, Sony BDP-S480

Link to tuning my car system with REW

Computer room:
Dayton ND91s in 0.04cuft flatpacks
Denon AVR-685
JL8W7 in 1cuft sealed
Behringer A500, bridged
Auzentech soundcard EQ


----------



## ALMFamily

Nice set-up Russ - love the coffins! :T


----------



## fusseli

Thanks! I love them too :yes:


----------



## Owen Bartley

Yep, as good as sub/sat setups are getting, I really do like bigger speakers still when you can fit them in. Very nice setup, Russ.


----------



## Wardsweb

Great setup, I'm a big speaker lover.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Nice setup!

Love the big speakers as well.


----------



## cdunphy

do you use the beringer to drive your left and right speakers? would it make sense to buy one per speaker for left right and center its 170 at amazon right now that would be quite tempting
CD


----------



## fusseli

cdunphy said:


> do you use the beringer to drive your left and right speakers? would it make sense to buy one per speaker for left right and center its 170 at amazon right now that would be quite tempting
> CD


Yup, the A500 is for my L/R (got it used for $100!). Others have bench tested this amp to be clean and clear for 180W @ 4 ohms (spec is 230W @ 4ohm), which is better than any AVR will do


----------



## cdunphy

thanks I am gonna give it a try 
CD


----------



## JQueen

Very nice and clean


----------



## Todd Anderson

Sweet lookin room!!! Very nice!


----------



## gricey

Keen to hear your thoughts on the 818? Considering one early in the new year if the price is right.

My ultimate plan is to use it just a pre-amp and use an/some emotiva power amps, but scale into the total build slowly as $$$'s allow.


----------



## fusseli

The NR818 is awesome, I couldn't be happier. It is so feature-laden that it's in my opinion one of the best deals on AVRs right now. The XT32 does an amazing job, and extra features like being able to apply individual graphic EQ to L/R, C, SW, and surrounds all seperately is nice. My only "complaint" is its size and weight, it's a couple inches taller and about twice as heavy as the ordinary entry/mid-level AVR. As we all know, that is not a valid complaint 

I'm kind of tempted to try bi-amping my L/R (monkey coffins), but I'm not sure that it would be a big enough power increase over my A500 to be worth the trouble. Chances are I will get bored one of these days and try it...


----------



## JBrax

What is it they say? Size matters? I would love to have a personal listen to the 818 and compare the difference between XT32 and XT. That's a nice AVR you have there sir.


----------



## fusseli

Updated the first post with my new subwoofer addition http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/sealed-subwoofer-build-projects/73246-si-18-d4-linkwitz.html


----------



## ALMFamily

Sub turned out awesome!

And, I love the life like cat you placed in the picture...


----------



## A/V

Love that sub. I'm using your photos as ammo (for WAF) to improve my chances of building some big lfe units for our lounge. It will take some time I think.  Very good work mate. I'm sure it rocks.


----------



## fusseli

A/V said:


> Love that sub. I'm using your photos as ammo (for WAF) to improve my chances of building some big lfe units for our lounge. It will take some time I think.  Very good work mate. I'm sure it rocks.


Good luck, sir!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> What is it they say? Size matters? I would love to have a personal listen to the 818 and compare the difference between XT32 and XT. That's a nice AVR you have there sir.


I'd like to listen to one also. My 808 is still awesome but, xt32 is on my future wish list. Love the coffins too! Jbrax, I also had a few Technics pieces growing up. Mine were coupled to a pair of cerwin vega, D-9s. They had 15" woofers, and externally adjustable mids, highs, and horn tweeters. I got a lot of "turn it down"s too. Thanks for your service!
Will


----------



## fusseli

I'm really happy with XT32. Everything sounds awesome. By default it pegs the sub really low, but that's because it's meant to put it in the middle of the regulation range of the LFE output. Plenty of info on the net about this. After running XT32 setup, gain up the sub as far as you like and Audyssey will know what you've done in the 818 settings and compensate accordingly. I'm running +10dB on the LFE channel and movies are great and rumbly, with the AVR volume on -10 to -12.


----------



## fusseli

*My humble living room*

Here's an update, my humble system as of the present.

New(ish) additions:

TV - Samsung 65" HU8550 w/ SEK3500U OneConnect upgrade (4K, 3D, 10 bits, HDR10, HDMI 2.0A)
Now running 5.1.2 for Audyssey DSX & Neo:X (AVR doesn't do Atmos :sarcastic, using Pioneer SP-BS22-LR for surrounds and front-wide channels
Xbox One S for the occasional UHD bluray and the occasional game
Still rocking the Sony BDP-S480 for the more frequent bluray and 3D


----------



## thrillcat

*Re: My humble living room*

Me before clicking the thumbnail:

"What kinda weird-*$$ speaker mounting system is that on top of the fireplace."

Me after clicking the thumbnail:

"Oh, duh."

We're the Millers? Great movie!


----------



## fusseli

I recently upgraded to a Denon X3300W and with it, a new sitting position and room layout. I also added 12v trigger mod to turn the inuke on and off with the AVR.

Now that I have a receiver that will pass through 4k60/HDR and do Atmos, I could probably get rid of the UBD-K8500 UHD bluray player. I got it for its dual hdmi outputs so I could run 4k and hd audio before the AVR upgrade. I haven't been all that impressed with the player, in fact it's fairly buggy. Now that the Xbox One S supports Atmos I could just use it as my uhd bluray player.


----------



## Medi0gre

Could you elaborate more on your trigger mod for the inuke? I'm interested in doing that for my setup


----------



## fusseli

Medi0gre said:


> Could you elaborate more on your trigger mod for the inuke? I'm interested in doing that for my setup


I used this $8 480V/20A 12V relay and some spare cords I had laying around https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYKLD1A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The stereo jack goes right to the 12V trigger out on the AVR, the modified power plug powers the inuke amp.

Here is a pic before taping up the connections


----------



## drummerboy1962

Nice looking setup mate, love those speakers.


----------



## fusseli

Thanks.

I recently put up some DIY sound absorption panels made with 2" of Roxul 80, varying fabrics picked out by the lady of the house.


----------



## fusseli

Changed back to a 5.1.2 for Atmos.

The panels seem to be working great, re-running XT32 and everything images great. I think the rears image better with the panels in 5.1 than they did without panels in 7.1. Fronts/stereo are as clear as ever. Panel locations considered reflections but also were at the mercy of visual appeal.


----------

